# Drive safely everyone



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some cruises start tomorrow, so I thought I'd post now 

I'd like to see everyone arrive at HMC safe and sound with their beloved TT's in the same condition they were when they set off 

Have a good, enjoyable trip everyone!! See you all there  8)

btw tickets will be available for sale on the gate... albeit not at the discounted on-line price from the *club shop*. On-line ticket sales stop midnight tonight.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Beat you to it Andy :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> Beat you to it Andy :lol: :lol:


Dam :lol: :lol:


----------

